# How many Westin Resorts on Maui



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

I read Westin North, Westin Ka'anapali, Ocean Resort Villas North.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2010)

There are 2 resorts, side by side, on the same property - they share the resort amenities.

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - North

*Comparing the 2 resorts*


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's an example:

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North Timeshare Resales ...Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North Timeshares resales and Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North timeshare rentals! Browse our huge inventory ...

I can understand Villas North or South.

When someone says they will be at Westin North... where is that?
Is there a Westin on the north side of the island?

I posted before I read the last post.

Is Ka'anapali on the west side or north side?


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

If I were to meet someone at Westin North, there are signs for that when I get to Ka'anapali?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2010)

Ka'anapali is a Beach North of Lahaina (a small town) and the Westin's are north of Ka'anapali proper.  It's marked #1 on this map.  You will be driving down the the highway (Hwy. 30) coming from Lahaina.  (Driving right to left on this map.)  Look for the sugar cane train station directly across the highway from the turn off for the resort.  Where are you staying?











Here is a map showing the airport, Lahaina, and Ka'anapali Beach.






I recommend that you order the book, "Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai" by Richard Sullivan for a great driving guide with maps.  You can buy a new, but slightly damaged copy on the author's website for $5 off the regular retail price.  Ask about having it shipped to Hawaii - I believe the author lives there, but probably ships from the mainland.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 24, 2010)

Maui is very easy to navigate through without a map because it's so small, they're erected plenty of signage, and only a few major roads.  It'd be very difficult to get lost even without a map. 

Basically, take Hwy 30 north through Lahaina (hint: there's a gas station) and continue on a few miles until you see the sign for Westin Ocean Resort Villas.  The actual road name is "Puukolii/Kai Ala Drive."  Take a left at Kai Ala and follow the signs to the north section, which is beyond the first registration area. 

For exact instructions and a map, see below:

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/westin_kaanapali_ocean_resort_villas_north/maps.jsp


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 24, 2010)

*Always so helpful!*



DeniseM said:


> Ka'anapali is a Beach North of Lahaina (a small town) and the Westin's are north of Ka'anapali proper.  It's marked #1 on this map.  You will be driving down the the highway (Hwy. 30) coming from Lahaina.  (Driving right to left on this map.)  Look for the sugar cane train station directly across the highway from the turn off for the resort.  Where are you staying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DeniseM:  I am always amazed on your Hawaii knowledge, pictures  and helpfulness and just wanted to give you a pat on your back!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> DeniseM:  I am always amazed on your Hawaii knowledge, pictures  and helpfulness and just wanted to give you a pat on your back!



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a Westin Hotel - (formerely the Maui Surf Hotel)  near te Sheraton Property  . . . .



> *Westin  * (808) 667-2525
> The Westin is the second-largest hotel on the west side (761 rooms) and is right in the middle of Kaanapali Beach.  It has beautiful landscaping like the Hyatt and even more elaborate pools.  Rooms are smaller than at the Hyatt or Sheraton. Rooms in the older of the two buildings have no closet (only an armoire), so ask for a room in the newer building, called the Beach Tower building.  (This was the Maui Surf hotel until it was rebuilt and reopened and that newer tower added by Westin in 1987.)  Note: this is NOT the same place as the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas, which is a new timeshare at a different Maui location.  For photos and more information, click on this link:
> Westin Maui


----------



## svnglvs (Apr 28, 2010)

*I believe there are three Westin properties*

1. Westin Resort
2. Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas
3. Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, there is a hotel on Maui that is a little south, near Whaler's Village.  But that is a hotel.  

Then there is the Westin on Kauai, and it is really wonderful, too.  I love all three of the timeshare resorts on the Hawaiian islands.  They don't need to build one on the Big Island or Oahu for us.


----------



## maja651 (Sep 30, 2012)

How do you know of your Interval trade is North or not?  Would it say on the confirmation?  We were lucky to get 2 weeks for next year at the WKORV but I am not sure if it would be the North or not.  Do they put II trades into either section or would our trade already tell us which section we are in?

Michelle


----------



## slum808 (Sep 30, 2012)

They have different II codes. WKORV IS KAA and WKORVN is KAN.


----------



## maja651 (Sep 30, 2012)

slum808 said:


> They have different II codes. WKORV IS KAA and WKORVN is KAN.


Thanks!!  I appreciate the help!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2012)

The north and south phases are considered separate resorts, so you will be placed in the phase you exchanged into.  

If it's the south phase, your confirmation will say:  Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas.

North Phase - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas NORTH


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 1, 2012)

svnglvs said:


> *1. Westin Resort*
> 2. Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas
> 3. Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North



#1 is the Westin Maui, which is a hotel.  I thought that this was the TS, until I got my confirmation Saturday morning.  I was bummed that we wont be on Ka'anapali beach, but the wive is happy.  We toured WKORV on a presentation in May and she liked it a lot.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 1, 2012)

slum808 said:


> They have different II codes. WKORV IS KAA and WKORVN is KAN.



My confirmation only states "Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas": No Codes.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> #1 is the Westin Maui, which is a hotel.  I thought that this was the TS, until I got my confirmation Saturday morning.  I was bummed that we wont be on Ka'anapali beach, but the wive is happy.  We toured WKORV on a presentation in May and she liked it a lot.



It is on Ka'anapali Beach - but it's north of Black Rock.  You will be happy about that -  you will be out of the crowds, and any time you want to go down to the busy part of the beach, just hop on the free shuttle.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> My confirmation only states "Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas": No Codes.



That is the south phase - the north phase will say WKORV-NORTH


----------

